# What are your favorite games?



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

What are your favorite games/series from any time on any platform and why?


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2019)

Animal Crossing, (GameCube or 3DS specifically) because it’s so relaxing. You get to decorate your own house, explore your town, become friends with the cute animals. It’s great. 

Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Sky. I just love the gameplay in this. There’s actually some decent tactical gameplay in regards to some of the later dungeons and bosses, and the story still gets me every time. 

Danganronpa, (Probably 2, specifically) it’s just ace attorney but with anime kids murdering each other. Lol. It’s ridiculous, and over the top, but the characters are what make it worth playing. Plus dat music. 

Persona (4) again, a very character driven game. You get an interesting cast and solid JRPG goodness, all tied up in a fun little bundle. 

Sonic (3) because it’s Sonic 3, man. Top tier level design, multiple paths that can even vary on which character you’re playing as, tons of replayability, and it’s just pure fun. Absolutely fun.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello.

Tomb Raider (PC + PSX) - the first real 3D game for me, it costs me many hours of my life  the series have ups and downs but i´m a fan until today.

Resident Evil (PSX/PS2/Gamecube/Wii/PC) - costs me many,many of my nerves and hundreds of hours of my life. this series have for me no weak part i like it all until today.

Baphomets Fluch - Broken Sword (PSX/PS2/XBOX/PC) - yeah,i love adventures and this series i can play every time,i think of the characters.


----------



## Zense (Mar 6, 2019)

*Dragon Quest I Snes Remake* (+the rest of the series) - This first proper Jrpg is so simple and short but still it is nice to see how revolutionary it was. Also its shortness and open-worldedness makes it very replayable. The music is really great too.

*Final Fantasy 4 Heroes of Light* - Great music, great gameplay. Such a misunderstood game. People don't realize the story is a parody on FF clichés and take it seriously.

*Spyro Year of the Dragon* - It thought me to be tidy and slightly OCD.

*Alien Isolation* - Scariest game I've ever played.

*Abzû* - Such an experience.


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 6, 2019)

Zense said:


> Final Fantasy 4 Heroes of Light - Great music, great gameplay. Such a misunderstood game. People don't realize the story is a parody on FF clichées and take it seriously.


I thought it would at least gain some recognition after Bravely Default became a big hit. It's interesting to see some of the early ideas in 4HoL.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2019)

Okami.
Nuff said.


----------



## Zense (Mar 6, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I thought it would at least gain some recognition after Bravely Default became a big hit. It's interesting to see some of the early ideas in 4HoL.


The only reason I've held off on playing Bravely Default is because there's a different composer and a lot of the tracks seem very rock/metal symphonic, compared to the soft waltzes of 4HoL. I'm sure the gameplay is awesome though. And the story seemingly takes a more serious tone. I'm just crossing my fingers for an HD remake for the switch with the multiplayer story coop intact.



Chary said:


> Sonic (3) because it’s Sonic 3, man.


I grew up with it too, however after experiencing Sonic 3 & Knuckles I got more fond of that and I consider it the real Sonic 3, especially whenever I beat the last Robotnik in Sonic 3 and the game feels like it abruptly ends. Still, Sonic 3 is by all means a great game without the added Knuckles.


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 7, 2019)

all of mario games from nintendo consoles.   if I have to pick, I would pick Super Mario World or SMB3.  I love all of them.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 7, 2019)

Culdcept Revolt on the 3DS, the game is so deep and well balanced, I hope for a Switch installment of the series.


----------



## PamelaBanks (Mar 9, 2019)

This is again my favorite topic to discuss, I like 
GTA 5
CODWW2
Has anybody played PUBG over here on the PC


----------



## x65943 (Mar 9, 2019)

Harvest Moon. I like slowly doing more and more each day with a big goal in mind.

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. First open world game that I played - there was so much to do it almost felt like it was never ending.

Professor Layton. The music and puzzles are so good. It's like the very core of what any video game should be.

Final Fantasy VI. My favorite RPG. It developed a wide range of characters in a way no other RPG has managed since.

Of course Zelda is my GOAT, but that's so mainstream that there's almost no reason to bring it up.


----------



## PamelaBanks (Mar 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I like slowly doing more and more each day with a big goal in mind.


Though it is related to the game but I would like to take it as an inspiration to move ahead in my life.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 15, 2019)

bioshock games - if one which was rumoured to come out for the vita I'd buy a vita even if the machine was 200 quid - shocking how this series looks no more

Tomb raider games - lara croft should never die


----------



## mariopepper (Mar 17, 2019)

My favorite games? Hm..
What about games like dota2 or CS? I used to play for about 2 years. I am chasing to get expensice items there. I have even bet to get it, by the way it was succesfull. If someone interested in such games or items - welcome, i also got some usefull tips for this at https://www.bookmakeradvisor.com/uk/bonus/unibet/ (just helpful asvises, that's all)  By the way i would be pleased if you want to play cs or dota together


----------



## SweetxRoll (Mar 20, 2019)

Skyrim, Dark Souls


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Animal crossing new leaf. It's so calming.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 21, 2019)

Probably either TLoZ Wind Waker or Mario Sunshine.

I really enjoyed the tropical locations and gradually collecting all the shines in sunshine.

As for Wind Waker I'm a sucker for big open space like the Ocean, and each island being it's own self-contained dungeon/area with quests makes it rewarding to visit all of them.


----------



## Haymose (Mar 21, 2019)

The Windwaker
Soma
Portal
Inside
Cuphead
RE2 Remake

Why? These games have stuck with me after completing them.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 21, 2019)

Let's see...I might be missing a few, but it's probably like this:

Game boy: Zelda: link's awakening (the oracle games count as GBC). Reason: childhood nostalgia
Gameboy advance: Mario versus donkey kong. Reason: I find myself coming back again and again.
SNES: erm...probably Tetris attack or Lost vikings. I just like these sorts of puzzle games
Arcade: Teenage mutant ninja turtles (konami...not the 'turtles in time' one). Beat 'em ups were a blast to play co-op with my friends, and this (alongside the Simpsons one) was just the best one. Runner-up in this category is a game called "vendetta", btw.
PC: UT2004 with rocksmith 2014 remastered as follow-up (or even the inverse). They're both the pinnacles of their genre.
Gamecube: F-zero GX
Wii: this is a really tough one, as it was so versatile. I'll go with one of these three:
 -wii sports resort: ideal party game
 -sin & punishment 2: forget sword fighting, bowling and such...THIS is the game ever that made use of the wiimote & nunchuck.
 -wii fit plus: you can laugh all you want, but I really liked some of these balance games (I nominate this one over the wiiu version because even though that was about the same thing but more...it missed snowboarding  ).
Wiiu: Captain Toad. There is something incredibly charming about these puzzly levels. Also: a 3D platformer without jumping is something that there should be more of.
Android (phone): patchwork. Digidiced makes a lot of great virtual board games, but this is their masterpiece.
Android (tablet): race for the galaxy. While it's just a virtual version of a card laying game, I still find myself playing another round of the game well after a year after I first played it. Runner-up: 'a good snowman is hard to build'


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 21, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. 3
Mega Man X
Pokemon Fire Red
Plants VS Zombies

I've played each of these games for 100's of hours and never get bored.


----------



## TeresaRichard (Mar 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> What are your favorite games/series from any time on any platform and why?


One of my favorites is apknite's tiles hop. love that it's more difficult than it looks. The 1st songs are easy, but it get crazy much harder. Also, I can upload my own songs to play. There are pretty many genres and types of music


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 23, 2019)

Minecraft. Childhood nostalgia and the fact that it can be very fun to not only play singleplayer, but with other people, and there are an infinity of ways to play it. I've probably played this game 1000+ hours.
Portal. Very fun puzzle game that introduces the possibility of portal physics, which makes it even more interesting. I haven't played Portal 2 though.
Super Smash Bros Brawl. This was my very first Smash game, so a large part of the reason why I like it has to do with nostalgia. Though I have to agree that it isn't very good in the competitive aspect (that's why Project M was made), I like it nevertheless.
Tetris. It's a very fun and addicting puzzle game, I don't get bored of it quickly.
TLOZ:MM (Though I haven't completed OOT). The "you can use a mask for each situation" dynamic is interesting.
Super Smash Flash 2. Even though it's a flash game, it's very well made, and I really like it. 


I'm not into RPG games, (I've tried many times to get into them, with no success).
In every single Pokémon game I've played I have gotten stuck in an area without being able to progress through the story.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2019)

Grand Theft Auto V 
Red Dead Redemption 2 
Bully
L.A Noir


----------



## 0bvious (Mar 24, 2019)

A difficult question to answer, but here goes:

- _Super Mario World_, SNES: imho this is THE definitive platform game, and the best in one of the greatest videogame series of all time, achingly clever, refined, creative. Like many Nintendo games on the SNES it still feels fresh and worth playing.
- _Lemmings/Oh No More Lemmings!_, Amiga: One of the smartest strategy/puzzle games ever. Just an incredible piece of design.
- _The Secret of Monkey Island_, Amiga/PC: THE definitive point and click, never bettered in terms of the writing and humour. This and the sequel are firmly lodged in my childhood imaginary.
- _Portal_, PC: Astoundingly clever take on the 1st person shooter format. The sequel didn't come close to the original for me in terms of level design and sheer complexity. One of the few games (along with Lemmings, actually) that actually changed how I dreamt when I was playing it.
- _Zelda: Breath of the Wild_, Switch/Wii U: I played this game, on and off, for two years. It's the only game ever that I didn't want to finish. Just incredible, from a design point of view, but definitely one of the most immersive games I have ever played.
- _Rollercoaster Tycoon_, PC: I had to add this, just because it sapped up so much of my time in my late teens. But only with the hacked 'sandbox' mode enabled. Infinite money and a flat park = endless creativity. Hardly I have ever been so creative in a videogame since.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 25, 2019)

mostly car racing games i like


----------



## NaNBytes (Mar 28, 2019)

Ocarina of Time - The game was one of the first I had ever played, and has stuck with me to today. Every day when I was in kindergarten, I would day-dream about what I was going to do in Ocarina of Time when I got home. I thought of different things in the game and I would try them out. I even did make-believe stories in the game with the NPCs. The game became my digital stomping grounds to explore in. Some days I would just walk around Hyrule Field. Others, I hung out at the Gerudo Fortress, or Castle Town, or Kakariko Village, or Romani Ranch, or Zoras Domain, etc. Definitely kept me occupied.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2019)

Well my favorite games are:


Gameboy:

Donky Kong (i liked it back then)

Super Mario Land 1 (where i didin't got further then world 3)

Wario Land 1.


GBA:

The Legend Of Zelda: The minish cap (because it was my very first zelda that i played)

Mario Kart: Super Circuit (which was my very first Mario Kart that i played back then)


N64:

Super Mario 64 (My very first 3D Mario, that i played back then on the N64)

Blast Corps (i really liked it back then, because you could destroy everything)

Bomber Man 64 (played it, despite the fact that i could not understand anything back then, because the game was in english).


WII:

Mario Kart Wii (i still have the wii-wheel)

The Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword (i liked that game back then, because of the motion controlls)

Super Mario Galaxy 1+2

Mario Party 8 (where i liked to press the reset button very often back then)

Wii play: Motion (was a game, that was in a bundle with a Wii motion plus in Red. But i loved it and still do <espcially that ghosthunting mini game> )

Mario and Sonic at the olympic games: London 2012 (was bundled with my Wii console)

Mario Party 9

Disney Infinity 1.0.


Wii U:

Lego City Undercover (because it was the GTA for kids lol)

Super Mario Maker

Disney Infinity 2 + 3.0

Sonic and Sega allstars racing: transformed

Cube Life: Island Survival

Super Mario 3D World

Lego Marvel Super Heros

Nintendo Land (i espcially liked the Octopus Dance minigame)

Need For Speed: Most Wanted U


3Ds:

Tomodachi Life (where you could see how bad my grammer was with 13)

Luigi's Mansion 2: Dark Moon

New Super Mario Bros 2

Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3Ds


DS/DSi:

New Super Mario Bros DS

Mario Party DS (where the DS lite from sister didin't wanted to turn on anymore after i played it, because of my raging young self)

Super Mario 64 DS (it maybe was refreshing with the new story and characters, but the controlls and Graphics are shit anyways)

Bomber Man Bliz

Pop Island


PC:

GTA 3 (which i played back then when i was 8-9 years old <with my Mother and Brother watching, because... why not?)

Azada (BigFishGames anyone?)

Moorhuhn/Crazy Chicken

Moorhuhn Kart


PS2:

Freak out!/Scretch panic (i found it funny back then, that the ennemys had big boobs)

Crash: Mind Over Mutants

The Hulk 2003 (i could not play it for being too young, but my brother let me watch and <sometimes> play it back then)

Final Fantasy X

Some Need For Speed game


PS3:

Ratched and Clank: A crack in time (i played the hell out of this game! I played this game a million times <if you look at all the save games, because there were a lot of them> )

Ratched and Clank: Tools of Destruction

Lego Starwars 3: The Clone Wars

Sonic 06' (yes, i liked it. Especially the glitches that you could do in Multiplayer mode with Silver)

GTA San Andreas (until my father found out, that this game was not good for me <despite the fact, that there was a USK logo that you could not miss> )


iOS:

Crazy Taxi (i loved it and found it again <2018>, when i was testing a Dreamcast emulator on Android with some games)

Galaxy On Fire 1+2

Starwars: Knights Of The Old Republic (loved it back then despite the fact, that it was incompatible with my iPhone 4. But i could play it, because everytime i opend it, it would show a message that it was not compatible with my phone but it would allow me to play it anyways)

Enigma (was a game about water that i played in a T-Mobile store <i think>. I could not play it on the iPhone 3Gs of my mother back then, because it would require a iPhone 4 <i think> like the appstore said, when i cliked on download)

Subway Surfers

Blitz Brigade

Jetpack Joyride


Now this is a really long list. But now you know.


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

My favourite single player games would have to be:_

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island_ (SNES)
_Super Metroid_ (SNES)
_Perfect Dark_ (N64)
_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ (N64)
_Metal Gear Solid_ (PS1)

Those games simultaneously give me the fondest memories as well as being able to jump back in and play them any time and not fee like it's a chore.


As for multiplayer it's a really tough choice, but it'd be:

_Halo 3_ (360)
_Team Fortress 2_ (PC)
_GoldenEye 007_ (N64)
_Command & Conquer: Generals: Zero Hour_ (PC)
_Half-Life 2: Deathmatch_ (PC)

These are always so much fun to jump back into, and I've had the most fun and laughs out of all the other multiplayer games I've sunk time into.


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 8, 2019)

The Last Of Us (PS4)
Elite (Acorn Archimedes)
Super Mario Land 2 (Game Boy)
Gauntlet (Arcade)
Operation Thunderbolt (Arcade)


----------



## YTElias (Apr 8, 2019)

Animal Crossing series
EDIT: oh and a game no one really looks over:Ghost Trick


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> bioshock games - if one which was rumoured to come out for the vita I'd buy a vita even if the machine was 200 quid - shocking how this series looks no more



It's the single reason I got a Vita.
To bad they canceled it, here's to hoping a dev build will surface one day.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2019)

I think it's easier to just say the series
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series has to be my favorite. All of them have some of the best stories told in the Pokemon games, amazing characters, emotionally thrashing endings, and just so much to love. Even Gates to Infinity, my least favorite, is still one a great game with an ending that actually got a tear out of me.
Shin Megami Tensei series, I have yet to find a game in this series that I didn't fall in love with. The dark settings, the bleak stories, and the art style of each game just make it hard to put them down.
Persona series, Everything great the SMT games, put a school sim, plus more humor, and also Persona 5 introduced the best waifu, Tae Takemi.


I love her so much <3
Yakuza series, I was introduced to these games by my ex and her and I still love to share our stories about these games. I've never found a game series with such an over the top, dramatic, and often the super serious story, but with a world that almost seems to mock the story. Like one minute you are fighting for your friend's honor and see a man cut off his own pinky and it's serious as fuck, the next you are fighting a crazy man with an eyepatch who calls you, "_Kiryu-chan~_" and is dressed like a police offer because he's insane. The games are fucking so over the top and just so Japanese, just play them.


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 9, 2019)

*Portal*: I love its premise, its gameplay and GLaDOS. The first one still holds a special place for me but I've got to admit, the second's "Old Aperture" segments were really well made and added a lot to the backstory. It's amazing how its creators managed to craft such a surprisingly well-fitting story inside HL2's universe with so little characters.

*Fallout New Vegas*: I think I've already mentioned here somewhere how much I like this game but I'll say it again nevertheless. Simply put, it's an open world RPG done right. There's a lot of depth to everything: story, characters, factions, locations and so on. One of its aspect I adore is how there are no good guys or bad guys, even the ones you give for granted always have a darker/brighter side. No matter what future you decide to give New Vegas, it will never be a perfect one.

*Pokémon (Gens 2 & 5)*: On one hand, I still think GSC have halways had an upper edge on the others. Maybe it was being able to explore two full regions in a single game, maybe it's due to the team going all out and trying to make the best possible game at the time due to it being "the grand finale that never happened". On the other, however, I admit BW/BW2 had solid battle mechanics (way better than the pre-gen 4 ones), a great story and a harder difficulty curve than all the other games.

*F-Zero GX*: If the goddamn devil would show up in front of my face right now and tell me he could convince Nintendo to make an enhanced version of this game in exchange for my soul, I wouldn't even let him finish his sentence and sign his pact with my finest blood. Tough as nails, but incredibly fun. It's a shame Nintendo simply decided to ignore the franchise altogether.

*FTL - Faster Than Light*: Addictive. That's the best word to describe FTL. It'll beat you up real bad the first times you play it, it'll make you rage when you think you've got the best possible run just to fall to a completely unexpected random encounter, it'll make you feel bad when you see your favourite crew member die because of some ill advised decision you made. But once you're finally able to defeat the rebel flagship you'll just want more, either because you'll want to try one of the myriad of other ships and loadouts or to look for that one evasive perfect run.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> *F-Zero GX*: If the goddamn devil would show up in front of my face right now and tell me he could convince Nintendo to make an enhanced version of this game in exchange for my soul, I wouldn't even let him finish his sentence and sign his pact with my finest blood. Tough as nails, but incredibly fun. It's a shame Nintendo simply decided to ignore the franchise altogether


Shocking no game since the gamecube and I can still remba the F zero mute city music on the snes think I'll go YouTube now and find the other great tunes tht we're in tht game


----------



## Koen22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Splatoon 2, Brawl Stars, Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe, Mario Oddysee


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 18, 2019)

Skyrim with certain "mods" applied
New vegas with certain "rude mods" applied


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 18, 2019)

It would be like going through gaming history, but Tomb Raider, Metroid, Zelda, Samurai Shodown, Mario Bros, and many other series that don't want to be remembered right now.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 18, 2019)

Nes Megaman 2
Dreamcast Crazy Taxi
Atari 2600 Pitfall!
PS1 Suikoden
N64 Super mario 64 & Mario kart
Gameboy Pokémon blue
Switch Mario kart
Mostly all RPG games plus the list of games I like on the NES, SNES, Genesis and PS1 is too long to list. Lol


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 18, 2019)

i don't feel like explaining about them in detail as to why i like them but here are my favorites of all time
Shin Megami Tensei 4
Persona 4/Golden
Pokemon SoulSilver/HeartGold and their original gameboy predecessors
Mega Man 3
Super Mario Bros 1(the NES GAME)
Xenoblade Chronicles 2
The Legend of Zelda BOTW
DOOM 2016
and so many other games that i have played but don't come to mind right now


----------



## RedTomato (Jul 12, 2019)

dragon's dogma and dark souls series..


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 4, 2019)

This game is not my favorite game, but it's my favorite party game:

Mario Party 2, this game is amazing, tons of fun with friends or family.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2019)

Gun (ps2) for its amazing graphics mechanics free roam capabilities and excellent story plot

Destroy All Humans 1 and 2 (ps2) also great free roam games and it has a great story plot


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Gun (ps2) for its amazing graphics mechanics free roam capabilities and excellent story plot
> 
> Destroy All Humans 1 and 2 (ps2) also great free roam games and it has a great story plot


I prefer Gun on PC honestly, great game, not "amazing" in any way though, just solid because it had few flaws and it's why it's one of the best "westerns" out there, not as good as Outlaws, but up there close to the top!

As for Destroy All Humans, let's be honest, almost nobody played it for the story, we all played it just to roam free and wreak havoc while being chased by FBI agents


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I prefer Gun on PC honestly, great game, not "amazing" in any way though, just solid because it had few flaws and it's why it's one of the best "westerns" out there, not as good as Outlaws, but up there close to the top!
> 
> As for Destroy All Humans, let's be honest, almost nobody played it for the story, we all played it just to roam free and wreak havoc while being chased by FBI agents



Cool I have never played Gun on a PC all I own is a pas and a 3ds does it have better graphics or something


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Cool I have never played Gun on a PC all I own is a pas and a 3ds does it have better graphics or something


As you'd expect of a PC version, it has a lot of graphics options including far better resolutions than PS2's and other settings, but the core game is the same, just FPS games are MUCH better with a mouse honestly, especially ones that require quickdraws like westerns, never like playing FPS games on consoles because of the aim assist killing all the fun...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2019)

ThoD said:


> As you'd expect of a PC version, it has a lot of graphics options including far better resolutions than PS2's and other settings, but the core game is the same, just FPS games are MUCH better with a mouse honestly, especially ones that require quickdraws like westerns, never like playing FPS games on consoles because of the aim assist killing all the fun...



Cool


----------



## deathyr (Dec 5, 2019)

Tactics ogre the knight of lodis for sure!


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 5, 2019)

Fallout on Xbox 360/One. However 76 is an abomination in my opinion and i kinda lost faith in Bethesda. 
GTA is left then, which is best played on consoles. GTA SA on Playstation 2 as i couldnt handle the original Xbox controller (yay small hands >.>), but from 360 onwards I kinda swore to Xbox for it.


----------



## Edward_Kenway (Dec 6, 2019)

Assassins Creed IV is (obviously) one of my favourites.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 18, 2019)

Man... hard question. Ok...

*Megaman X and Megaman Classics*: Megaman X because I grew up playing them. And the Classics because I owned the Gamecube Anniversary Collection of Megaman. I recently played Megaman X4 tru X7 and they suck.

*Super Street Fighter II Turbo: *The definitive Street Fighter game.

*KOF 2000 / 2003: *Based on nostalgia and fun factors. I suck at SNK fighters, as I'm used to use 6 buttons instead of 4.

*Animal Crossing / Super Mario Sunshine / Wind Waker: *I used to play these with my brother.

*Berserk: *Probably my favourite game if not beaten by *Time Pilot, Caveman Ninja or Snow Brothers 2*

*Donkey Kong Country 1/2/3: *These are my entire childhood.

*Zelda Ocarina of Time: *Took me 5 years to complete. I used a Spanish / English dictionary to complete it on my own and it taught me English.

*Mario Party 2 / 5 / 7: *The best Mario Party games ever.

*Mario Kart Wii / 64: *The best Mario Kart games.

*Tatsunoko vs Capcom / SNK vs CAPCOM 2 / Marvel vs Capcom / Street Fighter Alpha 2: *The best fighting games in my personal opinion


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 18, 2019)

Where to start... 

Enter the Gungeon - I really want more of this, too addictive after finishing this game i finally got why people played dark souls. If tomorrow they released a proper sequel but it cost £200 i would be there screaming " shut up and take my money " 

Most Final Fantasy ( 8, 10,10-2,13 +sequels can GTFO) i could probably write a book on why i love the final fantasy series 

River City Girls - Played it with my wife while visiting my mum this year, had a fair amount of challenge and paid homage to previous games and spinoffs. Beautiful soundtrack, only really bad thing was the cliche, predictable ending. 

Portal 1 & 2 - Fantastic mix of story, puzzles and humor 

Red Dead Redemption 1 & 2 - Moving story, fast paced action at times, other times you are left to your own devices and are able to take in the scenery and do what you want to do. 

Suikoden 1 & 2 ( lost interest after 3 wasn't published in europe ) - Fantastic story, paced well 108+ to recruit you gotta catch them all ! 

Alundra ( yes despite the impossible puzzle in the 1.0 version ) Charmingly presenting action,adventure puzzle game 

Tales Of ... Series ( Only one i didn't like was Zestiria ) - Just one of those series that i have been unable to put down since i first played Tales of Destiny. One of the things i love about Tales of Destiny specifically is at an early boss ( one of those you cant win bosses ) can actually be beaten and it ends the game early ... after about 20-30 minutes haha 

The legend of Zelda - Link to the past - need i say more ? 

The legend of Zelda - Link's awakening (GB) Played this game a lot growing up, got me through some tough times 

Halo 1 & 2 The reason i got an Xbox back in the day. Actually spent a collage lunch break with a friend playing though the campaign in a local game store ( i believe it was the technozone) just had to have it and take it home 

there are loads of others but i really can't think - To be continued


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

everything with Yoshi


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 2, 2020)

Way too many to name but....Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Super Mario 64, Pokemon games, Digimon Games, Yugioh games, THPS 1-4, Fire Emblem, Smash Bros, Sypro, Crash, Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter, Sly Cooper....god damn I could go for an eternity....


----------



## Dinoduck (Jan 6, 2020)

Anything on PS2 and PS4


----------



## Scar557 (Jan 9, 2020)

Surprised no one here mentionned a single racing game.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2020)

Scar557 said:


> Surprised no one here mentionned a single racing game.


Probably because 99% of racing games are utter crap that you get tired of once you beat them once or before you even get halfway through them, so yeah, not surprised


----------



## Scar557 (Jan 9, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Probably because 99% of racing games are utter crap that you get tired of once you beat them once or before you even get halfway through them, so yeah, not surprised



Have you ever played a single NFS from 2002-2008 ... ?

These were the best, i could honestly play on these games ( And still doing it today even though the PC ports were made like shit ) more than any other game i can think of, there's only a few exceptions that could be better than a very good racing game.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2020)

Scar557 said:


> Have you ever played a single NFS from 2002-2008 ... ?
> 
> These were the best, i could honestly play on these games ( And still doing it today even though the PC ports were made like shit ) more than any other game i can think of, there's only a few exceptions that could be better than a very good racing game.


I have, Underground 2 is my favorite NFS game of all time, but I still wouldn't call it a favorite in general when there's so many others... If I have to pick a racing game to put as best, it'd either be the original Grid which was a masterpiece for it's time or FIA WRC 2006 on the PSP (I consider this THE best racing game of all time actually, you'll understand if you play it for a while, despite how a ton of things are locked out and you have to unlock them). But again, no matter the game, if it's racing, you'll beat it once, twice, perhaps play 5 or so more hours sparingly and then drop it, while for games I put as my favorites in general I went with games I've never dropped!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 10, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Probably because 99% of racing games are utter crap that you get tired of once you beat them once or before you even get halfway through them, so yeah, not surprised


tel us the 1% racing game tht ain't utter shit


----------



## t-flo (Jan 10, 2020)

C64: Creatures 2, Newcomer, Flimbo's Quest
Nintendo: Super Mario 3 and World(NES, SNES)
PC: Ufo, Civilization, Lucasarts adventures like Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island series, Diablo 1-3, Counter Strike 1.6
It looks like I have less time nowadays to play


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 10, 2020)

Descent I and II
Deus Ex
Final Fantasy VII, IX, X
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (play the Thieve's Guild quest line, without cheats or very special gear, you'll see)
The Adventures of Lomax in Lemming Land
Command and Conquer I
Metroid II
King of Fighters 96
Ridge Racer


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 10, 2020)

Chary said:


> Persona (4) again, a very character driven game. You get an interesting cast and solid JRPG goodness, all tied up in a fun little bundle.


Persona 4 and little - is this the demo review


----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> tel us the 1% racing game tht ain't utter shit


I did, just it's less than 1%

Racing games are mostly the same, so for a LOT of them if you play one you've played them all, so without something unique to set each other apart (eg: mechanics, car options, etc.), then it's not worth playing really unless you want a game that's just "good", but not "best". Examples of games that are unique or at least were at the time to differentiate themselves from other racing games are Gran Turismo 4 (TONS of content and all sorts of whacky scenarios like Ford cup with cars from 1908, among other things), Grid (just beautiful overall, really good mechanics/controls and was THE single realistic multi-terrain driving game back in the day), FIA WRC 2006 on PSP (because to this day it has some of the most accurate controls for off-road cars that very based on terrain, speed, gear, torque, etc.), Underground 2 (revived NFS as a series by being just a simple but deep and with lots of content racing game that also had good controls), MicroMachines on PS2 mainly (really unique twist by going back to top-down racing and making it with toys inside the house racing through kitchens and whatnot), etc., but despite all those being great games I'd never call them my favorite in general because they all get boring after a bit.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)

The world ends with you 
-Great story
-artstyle is Great 
-gameplay is so good that even griding is fun
-and that music is the best


----------



## Canseeyou (Jan 10, 2020)

Aion, Lineage


----------



## Scar557 (Jan 12, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> tel us the 1% racing game tht ain't utter shit



NFS Most Wanted hands down is better than most non-racing games out there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> I have, Underground 2 is my favorite NFS game of all time, but I still wouldn't call it a favorite in general when there's so many others... If I have to pick a racing game to put as best, it'd either be the original Grid which was a masterpiece for it's time or FIA WRC 2006 on the PSP (I consider this THE best racing game of all time actually, you'll understand if you play it for a while, despite how a ton of things are locked out and you have to unlock them). But again, no matter the game, if it's racing, you'll beat it once, twice, perhaps play 5 or so more hours sparingly and then drop it, while for games I put as my favorites in general I went with games I've never dropped!



Replayability isn't that big of an issue to me, considering most games out there have the same path, they are just being longer usually.

As for the shorter games, it doesn't really matter to me, played Max Payne 3 for the 8th time ( Or more like Max Payne 3 hours to complete ) and i still enjoy this game, i would even say that's one of the best TPS game you can find on the market.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2020)

Scar557 said:


> NFS Most Wanted hands down is better than most non-racing games out there.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Max Payne does have replayability, all 3 are amazing games (well, 3 not so much, being a baldie kinda ruined the feel of it lol), I've played 3 start to finish about 12 times and 2 almost 90 times (YES, 90, some normally, some fucking around with cheats like using "jump 20" to skip entire sections of levels or find glitches, even have a youtube video with that on my channel). My point isn't that you'll get bored after the same amount of time, it's that by the time you finish a racing game you want to move on to something else instead of doing it all over from the start, so I wouldn't say it's a "favorite", more like just something you enjoyed. With how many games there are out there, calling everything you liked a favorite goes against the definition of the word


----------



## Stwert (Jan 12, 2020)

Jeez, another one that would be a massive list for me, I’ve been around so long there’s just too many games 

But, pretty much any 1st party Nintendo games, particularly Mario, Zelda and Metroid. Gears of War, Uncharted, Agony (Amiga) and Infamous.

I’ll just stop there or I’ll be writing for hours


----------



## Scar557 (Jan 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Max Payne does have replayability, all 3 are amazing games (well, 3 not so much, being a baldie kinda ruined the feel of it lol), I've played 3 start to finish about 12 times and 2 almost 90 times (YES, 90, some normally, some fucking around with cheats like using "jump 20" to skip entire sections of levels or find glitches, even have a youtube video with that on my channel). My point isn't that you'll get bored after the same amount of time, it's that by the time you finish a racing game you want to move on to something else instead of doing it all over from the start, so I wouldn't say it's a "favorite", more like just something you enjoyed. With how many games there are out there, calling everything you liked a favorite goes against the definition of the word



Max Payne 3, multiplayer aside doesn't really have that much replayability, i mean, at least not more than any usual racing game out there.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 14, 2020)

Scar557 said:


> Max Payne 3, multiplayer aside doesn't really have that much replayability, i mean, at least not more than any usual racing game out there.


If you've played it, you should know that it's impossible to 100% in one playthrough, the golden weapons alone need 2 playthroughs, plus to get all "hints" on all levels you do need to re-do the entire game at least once. Sure, it's not really mandatory or even important, but another thing is that "replayability" also means that the game remains fun to play in subsequent playthroughs, racing games do not, you finish one and don't want to do anything with it 5 minutes later, at least for the vast majority of them. MP games are still fun even after you play them 10 times, especially MP2 since after beating it like three times normally you can replay with dev controls and mess around to your heart's content, which almost never gets old It's like playing old Lucas Arts games like Outlaws and using all sorts of fun cheats like flight and whatnot to make the game more fun after you've already beaten it and trust me, it GREATLY extends replayability, whereas even with cheats/mods, racing games get boring because the core in itself is boring, so the moment you get over the novelty of what they offer, it gets tiresome.


----------



## Vallabro (Jan 17, 2020)

Rust


----------



## bobo0921 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animal crossing and story of seasons because even though these games look pretty simple and child-like (thats what my friend said, I dont agree to this) it's got a lot of enjoyable contents )


----------



## Dinoduck (Feb 28, 2020)

Classic RPGs like Baldur's Gate. Though I don't have much time to replay these...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Loved:

God of War sequels of all - Loved greek things and myth monsters.

Castlevania -- all of them - Loved vampires and werewolves.

Zelda - Monsters as well.

Rockman/Megaman - Huge fan since I was teenager!

Lost Planet sequels - Loved scary and monsters.

Uncharted sequels - Love Indiana jones style 

Dead Space sequels - Love scary and monsters

Dark Souls sequels - Lots of monsters!

You could say that I love monsters. I like to fighting big monsters in front of me. Fun!


----------



## becoming (Mar 4, 2020)

*Super Mario Bros. 3* - Nostalgia is powerful. I was 8 when I got it and now, some thirty years later, I still go back and play through it a few times per year. I think it's the greatest platformer ever made.

*Metal Gear Solid* - Ten years after SMB3, I finally got a PlayStation and a copy of Metal Gear Solid for Christmas. It was unlike anything I'd ever played before - the PlayStation was my first console since the Genesis and I was blown away by what the system could do, and what this game in particular did. The series remains probably my favorite video game series.

*Quake III Arena* - This game was multiplayer FPS perfection by early-to-mid 2001. I played competitively for about five years, racking up thousands and thousands of hours. Watching some of my old q3 demos still gives me nerd tingles.

*PokéMon Sapphire* - My now-wife bought this for me upon release, since I'd expressed interest in trying the series out. I've played and loved most of the games since, but RSE will always be _the_ PokéMon generation for me, and this game was my first. I still have my starter Sceptile.

*Monster Hunter World* - I'd heard great things about the series but never gave it a shot until a friend suggested we get this upon launch and check it out. MHW scratches itches that I never knew I had. The formula straight-up works for me, and after putting some 2,200 hours into MHW, I've branched out to MHGU on the Switch and MH4U on the 3DS. I've got a copy of MH3U for Wii U (and one for the 3DS) waiting for when I've got time to get into them. Metal Gear Solid might be my nostalgic favorite series, but Monster Hunter is the new king.


----------



## delikana (Mar 5, 2020)

I like smartphone games. They're not long. I can close the game at any time and not worry that the data will not be saved.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 5, 2020)

delikana said:


> I like smartphone games. They're not long. I can close the game at any time and not worry that the data will not be saved.



I dont like smartphone games like Super Mario Run because of touch screen. Too weird. I will stick with controllers. Smart Phone is better for gps and something else. Not video games!


----------



## TVL (Mar 17, 2020)

My list of best games per genre looks something like this.

Super Mario 1, 3, World
Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Galaxy
Portal 1 & 2
Red Dead Redemption
River City Ransom: Tokyo Rumble
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Monkey Island, L.A Noire
Sega Rally, THPS 2
Tetris, Guru Logi Champ
Civilization
Street Fighter 2
Panzer Dragoon Saga
Phoenix Wright-series



saltyCake said:


> Well my favorite games are:
> 
> Gameboy:
> 
> ...



Donkey Kong on the Gameboy is a really great game, maybe the finest game on the system. I don't understand why they didn't keep making them like this, because it kind of continued with the Mario vs Donkey Kong-series but none of those come close to that one, nostalgia plays into these kinds of things usually, but I missed out on it and played the games on GBA and DS before finding the original.

Same thing with Wario Land 2 and 3. Missed out on those too and those are the two best in the series (played the first and fourth and on when they were all new).


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 17, 2020)

NiGHTS - has to be either the original Saturn version or the PS2 remake.
Panel De Pon - SNES version still a classic, also of course love the N64 Pokemon Puzzle League and GC version ...as long as I'm using a decent controller - N64 & GC dpads do not cut it...
Rez! Child of Eden! Lumines! Tetris Effect! ...basically anything Mizuguchi does really! Tetris Effect PC running on Ultra in 4k on my downstairs telly with the lights off and headphones on - fukkin hell...
Roller Coaster Tycoon 1/2 - Would not like to guess how many hours I've put into those, even now via OpenRCT2. 3 is also great but just missing something. Planet Coaster can piss off, and don't get me started on the recent RCT games  (Parkitect? Read RCT3)

Mainstream stuff? I'll pick my fave out of the series:
Super Mario World (shout out to SMB3, 64 and Yoshi's Island SNES)
Final Fantasy VI - no other mainline title comes close! Shout out to PS1/P Tactics.
Mass Effect 2
Oblivion
And finally Zelda... just one? Link to the Past: in my opinion the best game ever made (so far)


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 25, 2020)

My general Top 5;

Mass Effect
Resident Evil 4
Castlevania
Skyrim
Sonic Adventure 2

These aren't "the best of all time" to me, but they best encompass my general taste when it comes to video games


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 1, 2020)

The Witcher series! Yes, even the awful Witcher 1 combat mechanics, oh bit its atmosphere thooo


----------

